# trim router handles



## earlofroberts (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a co. that either makes rubber grip handles for a trim router OR who has a trim router kit with a base with handles. 
thanks, earlofroberts


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi earlofroberts

I don't know of any company that makes just handles for the trim router but you can make your own, with a new base plate and some wooden dowel stock or just about any thing you want to use for handels....

here's a link to what it can look like..

http://www.routerforums.com/30819-post8.html

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/2960-free-hand-router-sign.html

Bike hand grips over wooden dowels would be a nice touch.

I would drill a hole in the dowel (side ways) and one down the center then slip in a 1/4-20 sq. nut and use a Allen flat head cap screw so you can crank it down tight...

==============


earlofroberts said:


> I'm looking for a co. that either makes rubber grip handles for a trim router OR who has a trim router kit with a base with handles.
> thanks, earlofroberts


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

I like that BJ. Might experiment with it as well. 

Here's another gadget I fixed up for the Harbor Freight laminate trimmer. 

The bit is off center of the base so I fit the homemade shoe and ran a 1/4" bit through it. 

I bought the bronze bushing from Lowes. That one has a 5/16" o.d. and a 1/4"
i.d.

Once you drill the center hole to 5/16" it fits tight. To be on the safe side, I smudged a little epoxy on the top.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

That looks good Gary  

In this case the bigger the better,,you may want to play with the brass guides for the PC type routers,, 1 3/16 size,,with two drill bits ( 1 3/16" and 1 1/2" ) you can put in a lip to hold them and then you can use all the sizes in your base plate...by using the brass lock ring to hold them in place..

I made one for my Bosch Colt that's 1/4" x 8" x 8" and it works great for many jobs. 


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160
=======



garyo1954 said:


> I like that BJ. Might experiment with it as well.
> 
> Here's another gadget I fixed up for the Harbor Freight laminate trimmer.
> 
> ...


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Earlofroberts,

As stated in the other posts, I don't know of a manufacturer that makes just the handles. I looked at Gary's post and wow does that HF trim router resemble the one from MLCS (Marvel 40). That one comes as a kit with all kinds of attachments including a base with handles on it and a case. It is reasonably priced (for what it does) and comes with free shipping. You might give it a look. I also made a sub-base for mine to accept PC bushings, as Gary did, but with larger square bases (4" & 6").

Joe Z.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Just one user revew 

I have both the one from MLCS and two from HF,, the one from HF is a low end router type,, you get a extra set of brushes that should tell you something about the HF router,,, they run great but you can't run them to long at one time,,,they get hot and nail the brushes..  about 3 to 5 mins.max

The one from MLCS is a bit better unit,,not high end but not low end....
It comes with many extras most don't fit well but will do the job..alot of stamped pastic parts...and light sheet metal parts...


All in all I would give the MLCS router 3 stars out of 5 stars.
The HF router I would give it 1 star out of 5 stars...
The Colt 5 stars out of 5 stars

If you want a great trim router I would Recommend the Bosch Colt...


Marvel 40 3-in-1 Router Kit
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/marvel_3in1_router.html

1/4'' TRIM ROUTER
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44914

I also have the one below
Bosch PR20EVSK Colt Palm Grip 5.7 Amp 1 Horsepower Fixed Base Variable Speed Router with Edge Guide
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0RSE39MQ40W24WFHQNFZ

this one is 112.oo bucks ▼
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVSK-Horsepower-Variable-Router/dp/B000ANQHTA


==============


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Earl.


----------



## earlofroberts (Jan 10, 2008)

the "Doctor",

thanks for the welcome. Reminds me of Dr. Who.

earlofroberts


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Me thinks that Earl is very perceptive Dave!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes, very.


----------

